# Info on this bow!



## Irunwire (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello, I am completely new to the Archery Field and I was actually given this bow, but I have no idea what brand it is! I know that it needs a string but do not know where to start. Any help would be greatly appreciated!








Thanks Cory


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Oneida Screaming Eagle?


----------



## Irunwire (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay I now know it is an Oneida, thanks NY911, but not exactly sure of the model. The ser # is SX, third digit hard to read but looks like a A,D,or O but I think it is a D then remainder is 8548. I know I need a string for it but would like any other info also!
Thanks

Cory


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

Does it have plastic tips on the ends of the limbs? .

If no plastic, it is probably a Screaming Eagle.


----------



## Irunwire (Sep 16, 2013)

Does not feel like plastic! more like a phenolic or what ever the limbs are made of! I emailed Oneida so hopefully they can help!
Thanks


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

A new set of strings may literally quadruple the bows value. I think it's a screamin eagle too.


----------



## JRB623 (Dec 17, 2012)

The "S" in the serial means it's a screaming eagle.


----------



## JRB623 (Dec 17, 2012)

It's more than likely a "D" which means a 1989 screaming eagle. You should contact Joe at American Eagle Bows. He has all the info for your bow and parts. There's also a forum there for Oneida lunatics. You're going to have to read the number of punch marks on the front of your power and outboard limbs to find out what draw length the bow was set up for. That way you can get the right string.


----------



## American Eagle (Dec 19, 2012)

Like JR said with info on serial number and camo on bow looks to be a screaming eagle. I would recommend reading a manual or and watching an online video on this bow and going over everything. Once done will give years of trouble free shooting.


----------



## kentuckyshooter (Mar 16, 2009)

I would sell it and use the money to get a bow that has letoff and easier to shoot and not so much going on with parts. it appears to be a SE with the starburst pattern. ok bows from back in the day


----------



## Irunwire (Sep 16, 2013)

No way I would sell it! First off it was given to me by a buddy and second off I love vintage items! Thanks for all the help! Will send Joe an email! 

Cory


----------



## JRB623 (Dec 17, 2012)

kentuckyshooter said:


> I would sell it and use the money to get a bow that has letoff and easier to shoot and not so much going on with parts. it appears to be a SE with the starburst pattern. ok bows from back in the day


Oneida bows have let off. Easier to shoot is an opinion. I regularly score 180's- 200+ shooting barebow 3D (instinctive, fingers). My scores with an Oneida are always on average higher than my Hoyt or Elite. I'm just more comfortable with Oneida. An Oneida can be completely disassembled in about 30 minutes without a press with a couple of allen wrenches. If you don't like them, that's fine. Just don't bash a bow that you don't understand or have owned.


----------



## Irunwire (Sep 16, 2013)

I am a complete newb to archery, but I really like this design and I love to tinker with items. Gonna try to find the manuals and tune this thing up! I am not looking to be a perfect shooter, I just want to be good enough to hit small game! Thanks JRB!


----------



## JRB623 (Dec 17, 2012)

Small game is fun with a bow. I had to declare war against grounhogs in my yard this year. The Oneida was a great tool.


----------



## outdoorministry (Aug 28, 2013)

I had a screaming eagle for years, loved it!! Great bow, but loud. Re string it, throw some goods sights, and some silencers on it and call it a day.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

That looks to be a Screaming Eagle LXV689. 
If so, it should be 65% let-off.


----------



## kentuckyshooter (Mar 16, 2009)

JRB623 said:


> Oneida bows have let off. Easier to shoot is an opinion. I regularly score 180's- 200+ shooting barebow 3D (instinctive, fingers). My scores with an Oneida are always on average higher than my Hoyt or Elite. I'm just more comfortable with Oneida. An Oneida can be completely disassembled in about 30 minutes without a press with a couple of allen wrenches. If you don't like them, that's fine. Just don't bash a bow that you don't understand or have owned.


not bashing at all so don't jump ahead of yourself. I owned one when they first came out I have also owned a black eagle which had great letoff and was a much better bow then the SE 
and was just offering some thoughts per the question asked on the thread. being a new to archery person I thought there are a lot of better options to start off with.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

kentuckyshooter said:


> not bashing at all so don't jump ahead of yourself. I owned one when they first came out I have also owned a black eagle which had great letoff and was a much better bow then the SE
> and was just offering some thoughts per the question asked on the thread. being a new to archery person I thought there are a lot of better options to start off with.


There might be better options but it's hard to beat free.:wink:


----------



## Irunwire (Sep 16, 2013)

Exactly, I am not cheap but sometimes it is hard not to look a gift horse in the mouth!


----------



## kentuckyshooter (Mar 16, 2009)

Free is good for sure


----------



## Irunwire (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, was at the Bass Pro Shops today and another local store and never realized much stuff for bows there really is! Never went to the bow section before and now that I have I do not think the wife is going to be happy! Do not want to go to crazy but gonna need maybe a new sight and maybe arrow rest I am thinking! Thanks for all the advise from everybody! I really think if I was buying I would be at a bow speciality shop for some ideas, maybe there at the end of the season also to see if I can pick up a last years model for a good price! Thanks again!


----------

